# Trio of malipoense



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 1, 2022)

Trio of Paphiopedilum malipoense 
Starting from the top:
‘Dark Stripes’ x ‘Woo Dark’ I got as a seedling at 3inch wide in 2019 from Piping Rock. Still in its 2.5inch pot but it has grown larger than I wanted.

‘Ma’ x ‘Bear’ from Hung Sheng breedling line. Got this as a large/near blooming size seedling in 2017. This one has also grown quite big. Finally in bud 

The last one is from Windy Hill Gardens breeding line. It bloomed about three times in the last few years. The largest plant of the species I have and the largest & best flower I have.
Interestingly, they are all similar but different at the same time. The shades of green on the leaves are all different, too.
Love these leaves. Only if they were a bit smaller and the flower bud didn’t take so long. Sigh~



And the large fragrant flower of the largest plant atop 3ft tall neck in 2021.


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 1, 2022)

Great looking plants and nice flower. I've never grown one of these, too tall for my conditions.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 1, 2022)

Maliepoense is the most nervewrecking of all the Paphs, I've ever bloomed... First soooooo slow growing, then 7 months from I spotted the bud till it flowered. After its first flowering, it seemed to have spent itself, and folded and died. Now resting in orchid heaven. R.I.P.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 2, 2022)

A 3ft spike! Oh my! but lovely all the same. I have have mixed results with malipoense. The old growth die on my but I have not lost a plant yet. One of mine is holding on by a thread. 

@Happypaphy7 you seem to have the touch!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 2, 2022)

They all look really well and healthy. Your culture seems to work very well, HP7 and the flower from 2021 on a sooooo tall stem is an eye catcher.


----------



## lori.b (Dec 2, 2022)

Very nice trio. It would be fun to see them all bloom at the same time. Mine is in bud at the moment too and so far the spike is 33 inches tall. Cousin jackii is currently blooming on an 18 inch spike.


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 2, 2022)

Nice growing! any fragrance?
Mine is not too big(LS ~13") compared to my other Paphs. Mine took about 3-4 months to develop the flower bud/flower, slow to mature the growth though(~2 years)...it is currently in bloom for the 4th time. No fragrance on mine.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> Great looking plants and nice flower. I've never grown one of these, too tall for my conditions.


I thought you had your plants by the window?? These will do great for you along side your Magic Lantern!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 2, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Trio of Paphiopedilum malipoense
> Starting from the top:
> ‘Dark Stripes’ x ‘Woo Dark’ I got as a seedling at 3inch wide in 2019 from Piping Rock. Still in its 2.5inch pot but it has grown larger than I wanted.
> 
> ...


I love this flower. If you ever have a division or would like to part….


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Maliepoense is the most nervewrecking of all the Paphs, I've ever bloomed... First soooooo slow growing, then 7 months from I spotted the bud till it flowered. After its first flowering, it seemed to have spent itself, and folded and died. Now resting in orchid heaven. R.I.P.


Don't let one bad plant discourage you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

Djthomp28 said:


> A 3ft spike! Oh my! but lovely all the same. I have have mixed results with malipoense. The old growth die on my but I have not lost a plant yet. One of mine is holding on by a thread.
> 
> @Happypaphy7 you seem to have the touch!


You have to try a few to up the chance of finding "the one"


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

GuRu said:


> They all look really well and healthy. Your culture seems to work very well, HP7 and the flower from 2021 on a sooooo tall stem is an eye catcher.


Thank you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

lori.b said:


> Very nice trio. It would be fun to see them all bloom at the same time. Mine is in bud at the moment too and so far the spike is 33 inches tall. Cousin jackii is currently blooming on an 18 inch spike.


Good luck!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> Nice growing! any fragrance?
> Mine is not too big(LS ~13") compared to my other Paphs. Mine took about 3-4 months to develop the flower bud/flower, slow to mature the growth though(~2 years)...it is currently in bloom for the 4th time. No fragrance on mine.


That flower was fragrant. I have bloomed a few malipoense over the years and none others were fragrant at all.
I had a small plant with a small flower on a short spike which took only 3-4 months to go from showing of spike tip on the crown to open bloom. All others took about 7-9 months for me. 
Mine also take about two years on average to mature a growth and bloom again. 
The largest one I have has bloomed about 3 times. Every other year basically.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> I love this flower. If you ever have a division or would like to part….


Unless the two other plants bloom superior to the one I already have seen the flower of, one you like, I am going to keep the plant. 
It has bloomed 3 times but still a single growth. For some reason, the flowered growth on this plant won't stick around long enough.
It finally had two new growths but I broke one off during a clumsy repotting last year. I was very upset for a few minutes!! 
The new growth is well on its way but I don't expect it to spike until next summer. So I will see it in bloom in the spring of 2024. I also expect the current old growth will not be around by then leaving the plant a single growth-plant again. Oh, well...as long as it lives, I'd be happy  
I might self it and see what I get. I should have done so last year.


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 2, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I thought you had your plants by the window?? These will do great for you along side your Magic Lantern!


Only 18" between shelves on the racks I grow on. Lowest shelf is about sill height with three usable shelves. Anything with a tall stem has to go on the top shelf. But a 3' long stem.... I'd like to see the flower without using a ladder.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> Only 18" between shelves on the racks I grow on. Lowest shelf is about sill height with three usable shelves. Anything with a tall stem has to go on the top shelf. But a 3' long stem.... I'd like to see the flower without using a ladder.


well, not much help I can offer there, then. hehe 
Maybe try one and move the plant to windowsill once the spike reaches a certain height? If you have enough head space on the windowsill or near it where the temperature will stay relatively cool to coldish during the winter.


----------



## Sebo (Dec 10, 2022)

That is one tall spike!


----------



## Julius (Dec 20, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful! I smiled at how long it took me to pan the length of the spike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 28, 2022)

Sebo said:


> That is one tall spike!


The longest one I have!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 28, 2022)

Yes, it's a tall grower. Here a photo of my long lost, dearly beloved and sorely missed malipoense:


Inflorescence: 58 cm (1.9 ft.)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 28, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Yes, it's a tall grower. Here a photo of my long lost, dearly beloved and sorely missed malipoense:
> View attachment 37514
> 
> Inflorescence: 58 cm (1.9 ft.)


What happened to it? rot? 
Are the other two still around?


----------

